# The Natural



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it and really like the use of layers and how you blended the abstract render above the pic of Couture on the right hand side. The way you have layered this is quite similiar to how I do alot of my work, one thing Id have done is slide the background pit to the right so randy doesnt cut off the focal point of the background which is the cage. If your worried about the pic not filling the space to the upper right of Randy what I'd recommend is moving it over and then utilizing the clone stamp tool to fill the gap, it might be necessary to utilize the burn tool on it to get the right look but it will be worth it.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

You got some nice ideas and yes it would make much more sence to have Randy the other way. As for the clone tool I try hard not to use because I have no idea how too yet. And I can't use the burn/dodge tool effectively yet. I always end up messing up the signature with it for some reason.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

practice man, believe me I put it alot of trial and error, the big thing is never use a hard brush when using those tools instead rely on fade brushes to prevent having hard lines. To utilize the clone stamp tool you select the source layer and hold alt and click the area you want to clone then click on the layer you want to use it on and you can "paint" the area around the source area on the new layer.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No problem man I'm always here to help.


----------

